# Anyone ever change a Toyota car oil filter with that plastic housing?



## Don2222 (Aug 27, 2018)

Hello
These new paper oil filter is like the old one I had on the House oil tank! However the housing is all plastic and it may be on too tight!
I have not tried it yet, there are many tools for it but I got the OEM tool part # 71110A $27.95 for the chance it may work? *Anyone have a little experience with this?*

Here is a good video on how troublesome it can be!


----------



## Don2222 (Aug 27, 2018)

Hello
Well I was Successful !! To tell you the truth, I used my air wrench and 24 MM impact socket. I set it to loosen and put it it on to the oil filter fully. Pulled the trigger 2-3 times before it started to loosen, then it loosened right up!
If you do not have the OEM Toyota Steel cap socket and an air wrench then forget it!!

When I put it back, I used a regular wrench and just did it hand tight. 

The old filter was very dirty!

All Done!


----------



## xman23 (Aug 27, 2018)

I think the first oil filter socket I got was from Toyota. Yes it's the one you show with those cutouts in it. It went on so far, those teeth it hit the spring clip mounted on the housing. You can see it at the bottom left side of that video. That clip jams in the teeth of the socket, preventing it from rotating. You may have been stuck on this and didn't know it? 

So I used another filter socket I had, that was not as deep. I think it's a standard socket for Honda / Toyota you can get in any store. I've never figured out what that clip and those teeth in the socket was for. Just doesn't work.

Putting it back on, the plastic cap threads in a ways.  Then the "O" ring on the cap goes into the housing, making it much harder to turn.  A few more turns and the caps shoulder bottoms out on the housing So It comes to a abrupt stop. When it stops no more pressure is needed.


----------



## dCalvinz (Aug 29, 2018)

Don2222 said:


> Hello
> Well I was Successful !! To tell you the truth, I used my air wrench and 24 MM impact socket. I set it to loosen and put it it on to the oil filter fully. Pulled the trigger 2-3 times before it started to loosen, then it loosened right up!
> If you do not have the OEM Toyota Steel cap socket and an air wrench then forget it!!
> 
> ...


Good to hear it was just easy using air wrench.


----------



## firefighterjake (Aug 29, 2018)

So far I'm kinda partial to the two Subarus I own and their traditional spin off oil filters . . . Subaru engineers make it ridiculously easy to do an oil change with the oil filter located on top with very easy access. Underneath there is no need to remove any skid pans to get to the drain plug. 

Worse vehicle I had for oil changes was a third generation Toyota 4Runner. I never did manage to change my own oil as try as I might I could never reach the oil filter despite my many contorted attempts from above, below and through the wheel well.


----------



## sportbikerider78 (Aug 29, 2018)

My Nissan Pathfinder and my Infiniti Q40 take the same oil filter and are both easy to do a change on.  Both take the same oil too.  Both of those elements being the same matter over the life of a vehicle.  I just stock 2 filters and 2 gallons of oil.


----------



## xman23 (Aug 30, 2018)

This Toyota filter is on me 2016 Prius. It's a small paper like filter. no housing, basically what's inside a metal spin on filter. But cost about 2 times the metal spin on filter. Why, because you need a filter.


----------



## Don2222 (Aug 30, 2018)

xman23 said:


> This Toyota filter is on me 2016 Prius. It's a small paper like filter. no housing, basically what's inside a metal spin on filter. But cost about 2 times the metal spin on filter. Why, because you need a filter.


Hi
My filter equates to an
STP S10358XL
This is the longer life 10,000 mile filter for $9.99
The standard STP filter was $6.99
Did yours equate to a Fram or STP brand or did you buy the OEM Toyota filter? How much was that?


----------



## CaptSpiff (Sep 1, 2018)

My Chevy 2.4L 4cyl engine uses a similar "filter cartridge" design. I liked it from the beginning because I can access it from the top and there's never any hot oil running down my arm. A point I discovered was that the plastic screw top filter cover with the changeable o-ring also acted as the emergency oil bypass valve (or regulator). If yours is similar, make sure you test it by giving it the "mechanic's squeeze". I came across one where that spring was binding badly; only $8 to replace at RockAuto.

PS if your 2016 Toyo Prius uses the DENSO 1503024, it's $2.69.


----------



## Mellowyelloe (Sep 17, 2018)

firefighterjake said:


> Subaru engineers make it ridiculously easy to do an oil change with the oil filter located on top with very easy access.



Unfortunately, working at a dealership body shop I have heard about the drawbacks t to having a filter that easy to get to.

When the filter is inverted as it is on Subarus the oil drains out. When it drains out that means once the engine starts there is that momentary dry spot, which adds extra wear and tear on the engine.

Don't get me wrong if you commute to work you'll be starting the engine at least every 14-15 hrs so the oil will probably not have drained out of the filter or the upper engine. I believe they do put a valve in to prevent the draining however things do stop working as well as intended over time.

And don't get me wrong I like subs and would love to get a newer WRX.


----------



## Sodbuster (Oct 10, 2018)

My wife's 2010 Camry has this filter, and I hate it. I'm not following Toyota's rationale in doing this other than to drive more business to the dealership. I bought the tool, and buy Toyota filters off Ebay for about $5 a piece, I've had issues with some aftermarket ones. I now run extended range Mobil 1 0w-20, that is supposed to be good to 15,000 miles. My conscience will only allow me to do 10,000 however. Note it should only be torqued to 22 ft lbs, and I do use a torque wrench.


----------



## Ashful (Oct 11, 2018)

Volvo has been using those cartridges for years, but they had the good sense to (a) put it on top where you can easily reach it by just opening the hood of the car, and (b) use a standard (32mm?) hex socket on the lid of the canister so no special tools are needed.

I’m indifferent to it, for a commuter car.  Yes, I suspect the check valve probably has a limited life, but I’m also sure it’s at least as reliable as the super-cheap sprung metal ones included in most dsposable-canister oil filters on other vehicles.

I change the oil every 7500 miles, Mobil 1 full-synthetic, per the owners’ manual.


----------



## festerw (Oct 11, 2018)

Toyota makes an aluminum housing also, it's not cheap but at least you don't need to worry about breaking it if it's over-tightened.


----------



## scotthershall (Oct 14, 2018)

I'm a little late to the party.... but I recently bought a 2014 Camry 4 cylinder. Yep, you definitely need that special wrench for the oil filter housing. The ones sold at Auto Zone, Advance, etc won't work even if their website says they'll work. And there's two sizes of the special wrench! The 2.5L 4 cyl actually uses the wrench advertised for 6 cylinder engines!

I found dealers, quick lube places, etc all seem to over tighten everything! Glad you got yours off! I had to use a breaker on mine. 

As for filters, you might find your local dealer actually has better prices on OEM filters than auto parts/big box stores have on aftermarket filters! Although it may be more of a convenience thing. My plan will be to snag a few filters at a time from the dealer, or perhaps Denso filters from Rock Auto, or OEM's from eBay.... although with 10K OCIs a "few filters" will last me a while.


----------

